# Freedom Munitions?



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone ever done business with this company before? They have really good deals and they also have a Brass credit program. I guess you send in your old brass and they take money off of your current purchase. Sound really good. I just wonder if this company is too good to be true? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've never used the brass credit, but I have bought rifle (5.56) and handgun (9mm luger) ammo from them. Haven't had any problems with any of it. Shipping was a little slow on the handgun order (500 rounds), but I wouldn't call the wait unreasonable.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

one of the people i shoot with at our regularly weekly IDPA Matches just asked them for sponsorship. He practiced for STATE (NY) Championships with their ammo and came in first. He seems to have had good luck, and the price is good. Next time he places and order, i will probably order enough to shoot for a while and try them.


----------



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

Man this sounds awesome then I think I will probably order ammo from them soon and see how it goes. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jukie (Sep 13, 2012)

Just ordered 400 rounds to try out. Will report back when I receive and try it. All reviews I've seen have loved it.


----------



## DonJ441 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've had several orders through them and have been happy with all aspects....price, updates and ammo. I've not had one issue with FTFs.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Send in your used brass? Is this cost effective? How much is UPS to send in 500 spent cartridges anyway and what is the credit offered?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Younguy said:


> Send in your used brass? Is this cost effective? How much is UPS to send in 500 spent cartridges anyway and what is the credit offered?


The details are on their sight. Currwnt brass credit rate is $2.50 per pound. Send USPS fixed rate.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Gonna start saving it and see how much I can collect. Thanks.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

*freedom munitions*

anybody buy from these guys... what about quality... prices are really good even with shipping.... thanks

Ammunition Online at Factory Direct Prices | Freedom Munitions | Handgun Ammo & Rifle Ammo


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I have made several orders from them. There ammo is very reasonable and it shoots great. I have shot all of the following fom them 9MM, .40S&W, .38 Special, .357 Magnum and .44 Magnum.


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

I just purchased 500 rounds of 115 gr. 9mm from these guys. The rounds are remanned, and I intend on going to the range tomorrow night. Price was good even with shipping. If all goes well, I will probably be a repeat customer.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

I have ordered from them several times, both 9mm and .40S&W. Have some in inventory, and have probably shot close to 1,000 rounds, with zero issues. 

I have no hesitation in recommending them as I've had no problems with them as a company, or their product.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Don't forget the discount for LEOs and vets.


----------



## RobBeckett (May 26, 2013)

Good ammo good prices. I have bought 9mm from them and never a problem round.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

They have a store in NW Houston I need to try them out. I am told their ammo runs dirty (No Problem)


----------



## Sc0tts0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just to add to all the anecdotes, I have bought over 3000 rounds of 9mm, 2000 of those being re-manufactured and have not had a single problem. Shoots great. I haven't noticed it to be any more dirty than American Eagle, Fiocchi or Remington, but I clean my guns at least every 2 or 3 range trips.


----------



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

I got out to the range today after work. I put 100 rounds of Freedom Munitions remanned 9mm 115 gr. down range. I didn't have one problem. I have four hundred rounds to go, but I expect that I will have the same results. I'm pretty excited about this ammo manufacturer, and I look forward to repeat business. I need to get some .40 for my HK.:smt168


----------

